# Yellow Electric has Eggs (Spawn) what should i do?



## saeeeed (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi there
Iâ€™ve male and a female yellow electric and they have spawned 7 days ago! And I saw some eggs on femaleâ€™s mouth (Pregnant I think  ) I have put her in a separate tank with all needed facilities alone but after 7 days she doesnâ€™t eat any foods!! and hides in rocks!! Last night I saw babies in her mouth (there were some eyes in her mouth an moving)
What should I do for her? She doesnâ€™t eat anything!! I afraid she dies from hunger!!!
How many days she will keep her babies in her mouth? What they will eat in these days??!!

Would you please help me?


----------



## marik (Sep 15, 2009)

she'll be fine without eating for a few weeks. they have to fast themselves as they are mouthbrooders. you can strip the fry from her mouth after 3 weeks or so, that way she'll be able to go into the tank sooner.


----------



## saeeeed (Sep 30, 2009)

marik said:


> she'll be fine without eating for a few weeks. they have to fast themselves as they are mouthbrooders. you can strip the fry from her mouth after 3 weeks or so, that way she'll be able to go into the tank sooner.


thanks for your help

so, she will not die from hunger in this 4 weeks? so i don't feed her any more?

is it necessary to put male one in the tank to or it is better for her to be alone?

strip the fry my self? how!!!!!!!???


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

SOme species hold up to 6 weeks and the females go the entire time with out eating. Its perfectly normal so don't waste the food ( which will dirty the water as well) while she is holding them.

If you want to strip (you don't have to, she will release them when she is ready) their is a short video in the library section on how to do it. Striping Fry

Do not put any other fish in the tank with her. She may hold the babies longer than needed if she for fear of the other fish eating them. On the same note, once she has released them, you will need to remove her with in about 24 hours as she will eat them herself. Mouth brooders are not very involved in the care of their offspring, so after a short time she will only see them as food.

Male mouthbrooders have absolutely no parental role. If they find a fry, they will eat them.


----------



## ntvinh986 (Nov 17, 2009)

saeeeed said:


> Hi there
> Iâ€™ve male and a female yellow electric and they have spawned 7 days ago! And I saw some eggs on femaleâ€™s mouth (Pregnant I think  ) I have put her in a separate tank with all needed facilities alone but after 7 days she doesnâ€™t eat any foods!! and hides in rocks!! Last night I saw babies in her mouth (there were some eyes in her mouth an moving)
> What should I do for her? She doesnâ€™t eat anything!! I afraid she dies from hunger!!!
> How many days she will keep her babies in her mouth? What they will eat in these days??!!
> ...


Hi guys, Im a newbie. Nice to join this forum.


----------



## sams (Nov 17, 2009)

It is great to be a member of this forum. It is good to deal with it. Thanks for submitting the post. It helps me a lot to get the accurate information in a better way to get it. Thanks for helping it to solve the issue.


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

You should also know that first-time mom's often make mistakes, and you may lose the fry before you get a chance to strip them. But they seem to get it right eventually, so don't be discouraged if that should happen.


----------



## raekit (Sep 28, 2009)

My yellow lab is 2 weeks along as well. What type of fry tank are you going to put the female in? What kind of filter would be best for this tank?

Thanks for the help.

-Kit


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

For fry tanks I really like sponge filters. They have very little "suction" for the fry to fight against or get sucked in, and the bacteria that grown on the sponge can actually be food for fry in between feedings.

Plus the sponge can be kep in the cornor of the main tank or a filter while not in use for fry to keep the bacterial colony thiving. So you don't have to keep the tank up all the time. 10g tank work realy well for fry tanks


----------



## raekit (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks so much, I look forward to my first experience with having some fry.

-k


----------



## TheCatalyst (Apr 17, 2012)

Does it look like our Yellow is mouth brooding?


----------



## ChoxRox (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes, it appears your female is holding.

Since I see no black, she probably hasn't been holding for long.

Edit: That wasn't very clear. I find with labs, once the fry becomes more developed, you see black in their "chins", or really through their chins, rather than the usual white. This is because you see eyes/bodies more so than just eggs, which are light colored.


----------



## TheCatalyst (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## TheCatalyst (Apr 17, 2012)

She's holding for the third time this year, back to back. Can she brood too much?


----------



## ChoxRox (Sep 8, 2011)

TheCatalyst said:


> She's holding for the third time this year, back to back. Can she brood too much?


Hmm.. can you get a clearer picture of her? I'm not 100% sure that she is pure. Or, at least, maybe not what a "breeding stock" female should be.

BUT, my females spawn almost every month (to the day) after being stripped on day 14-18 and they seem perfectly happy.


----------

